# Egg collection today, 1st time.



## melmead (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi new to this chat.
I had my first egg collection today. 7 eggs. Very sore tummy!
Will find out if fertilisation occurred tomorrow.
Is anyone else at the same stage as me?


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Melmead! FF is a lifeline for those seeking support, information and friendship whilst going through fertility issues. Fellow FF members are fantastic pressure valves when family, friends, doctors and partners often just don't "get" what you're going through. It has held my hand throughout treatment and I've made some great friends and gained a vast amount of knowledge, both of which are key factors in at least maintaining some level of sanity!

Congratulations on your first egg collection, and more importantly on getting 7 eggs, that's fantastic! Hope your tummy recovers soon - I know that I found it really helpful to keep a hot water bottle on my belly after egg collection, although you must make sure you stop using the hot water bottle once you have had your embryo transfer. And keep drinking lots of water.

Have a look around the site, post wherever you like, and make yourself at home. Whatever your circumstances, there will be someone who is going through a similar situation and who can offer support and information.

I've added some links which you may find helpful:

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

*Complementary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

*What Every New Member Needs to Know ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here. 
CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT

Post here with any more questions, or on any other part of the site - there will be lovely people ready to offer friendship, hugs and support to keep you going through the ups and downs and you'll quickly feel at home.

Good luck, my fingers are crossed that your fertilization rate will be fabbo.    

Martha X


----------

